# Enermax Liqmax II 120 , Corsair H80i  vs Thorshammer + 2x NF-P14 FLX



## Malc0m (20. Januar 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

vielleicht hat jemand ja einen Vergleich ob so eine "Umrüstung" etwas bringen würde.

Würde gern meinen i7 920 noch etwas höher bringen, aber dabei auch die Lüfter im "leisen" betrieb lassen.

Wie ist die Kühlleistung von  den neuen Enermax Wasserkühlung bzw der H80i  im vergleich zum Thorshammer Kühlkörper?

Oder würde so ein Upgrade kaum etwas bringen?

Montieren würde ich den Radiator so, das direkt frische Luft von außen angezogen wird.
Beim Thorshammer ist das auch so, jedoch mit etwas Abstand zum Tower nur möglich.


----------



## rackcity (20. Januar 2015)

sowas eventuell?

Alphacool NexXxoS Cool Answer 360 D5/XT (11139) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

damit haste dann ziemlichen spielraum^^


----------



## Malc0m (20. Januar 2015)

Danke.. aber hab nicht umsonst nur einen Radiator mit einem Lüfter gewählt bzw Set´s damit.
2er oder 3er bekomm ich nicht Verbaut.

Mit geht's auch darum wie die Kühlleistung der Kühlkörper im vergleicht ist. Ob sich dort groß was tun würde?

Das die 2 oder 3er Radiatoren mehr bringen ist mir schon bewusst.


----------

